# Corrugated steel fence?



## ITSANSS (Apr 13, 2011)

Just acquired some property at the beginning of this year. There are several places on the property that the fence is torn up and/or worn out. 

The fencing is kinda' a Frankenstein layout, if you will. I have barbwire, hog wire, chain link, and wooden fence on the property. The wooden fence is what's really in bad shape. However, the chain link and hog wire/barb wire are not in too great a shape either as there are a bunch of trees, etc. growing in the fence tearing it up.

I'm curious as to how plausible it would be to do a steel paneled fence. I like the idea of corrugated metal because it would be something very long lasting and nice and private. I'd prefer the look of a wooden fence, but it just doesn't last long enough for as much fencing as I am going to have to deal with. However, I think corrugated steel, if done right, could look really good.

Now, what I'm wondering is how to make this look decent for a residential area and for not an outrageous price. I know steel prices are up right now (at least for scrap steel) but was wondering what kind of prices I'd be looking at for this type of material. Also, how many of ya'll have this type of fence? Pros? Cons?

Thanks!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I would worry about durability/rust issues with the aesthetics.


----------



## ITSANSS (Apr 13, 2011)

Leah Frances, 

Yeah, that is certainly a concern. 

I've seen a few pictures floating around on the 'net where a residential home has a corrugated steel fence around it and it looks quite nice. It can be painted virtually any color and if done right, it would last a long time before (if ever) rusting. I think that the trick would be to get some fence that wasn't already rusty. It's very difficult, as ya'll probably already know, to get rid of rust once it sets in. It can be done, but on this large of a scale it would be near impossible.

Anyhow, you're right, I don't want a fence that looks like it goes around a salvage yard or a prison. lol However, corrugated _can_ look nice.

I did a search on Google for "corrugated fence" (go figure!) and clicked "Images". There ain't an overwhelming amount of examples to get ideas, but there are some that look rather nice that ya'll could check out.

Thanks!


----------

